# Guideline for EKG Dx coding



## dpumford (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,

I am in search of guidelines for dx coding of ekg's. The providers want to see it in writing and I have been looking with know success. I have seen it in the past but can not locate it.

They are questioning if we are to code for reason it was ordered or the findings. I don't code ekg's any longer but was asked to find this out.

I will keep searching but assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you~


----------



## ssellers (Oct 2, 2015)

I am having the same problem!!! the last EKG LCD i have is from 2012, have checked 2ce a year every year for updated LCD, found mostly all... till now w/ ICD-10... including Heart Cath Loop recorder, Device implants, and ... i beleive the other was EP studies.... no quidelines...  .... 
feels lost in louisiana...


----------



## SDAlward (Oct 7, 2015)

dpumford said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in search of guidelines for dx coding of ekg's. The providers want to see it in writing and I have been looking with know success. I have seen it in the past but can not locate it.
> 
> ...



Look in the guidelines regarding diagnostic testing, there is nothing specific to EKGS.  If there are findings from the diagnostic test, report those findings.  if the test is normal, use the reason that prompted them to order that test


----------



## ksande01 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Coding guidelines for pre-operative EKGs*

I have been searching for further information on proper coding guidelines for pre-operative EKGs. It seems that we are supposed to use the Z01.81 code first and then the code for findings and the reason for surgery? I would love to see some type of example so I can get a clearer understanding. I'm relatively new to this type of coding and just want to make sure I understand.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you...


----------



## SDAlward (Oct 14, 2015)

ksande01 said:


> I have been searching for further information on proper coding guidelines for pre-operative EKGs. It seems that we are supposed to use the Z01.81 code first and then the code for findings and the reason for surgery? I would love to see some type of example so I can get a clearer understanding. I'm relatively new to this type of coding and just want to make sure I understand.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you...



Use this sequence..
Z01.810 Encounter for preprocedural cardiovascular examination
Reason for the surgery
Reason they need to see a cardiologist

Ex:  patient's who are morbidly obese are referred by their PCP because they had an abnormal ekg and are getting ready for bariatric surgery.  So I would use
Z01.810
E66.01
Z68.- - (if BMI is known)
R94.31

Hope that helps!


----------



## hofm04 (Oct 20, 2015)

Per ICD 9 and 10 under signs and symptoms.   diagnostic tests are codeed to the outcome of the study if the findings confir the symptoms.  If the test is noral or inconclusive then you go back to the symptoms.    Pre Op - You code the Z code then the reason for the surgery then the outcome.


----------

